# Crocheted Quilts



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I use to crochet a lot back 15 -20 years ago but stopped a few years ago. Now i'm wondering if there would be in interest in crocheted qults. I know my family loved them and I gave out alot of baby blankets but was wondering if it would be profitable in this day and age.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I think almost _anything_ can be profitable if it's unique. 

Even if there's no a demand for certain items, you can create a demand by setting your items apart from the rest, whether it's by using an unusual stitch pattern, pattern design or stitch/yarn combination.

For example, there's almost always a demand for baby items. How would you set yours apart from the rest that would practically guarantee sales?


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

A good place to sell baby blankets would be Etsy. You could also do custom orders on Etsy.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

It depends on the profit you are looking for. Yarn prices are up if you buy from the store and normally it takes multiple balls. Then you have your time, which it depends on how fast you crochet. That could be between 3 and omg hours. What are you waiting to be paid an hour? $7 ? $15? If you are looking at a small simple crochet blanket it could be $36 ( $5 lion brand baby yarn from Wal-Mart 3 balls of yarn $7 an hour and takes 3 hours) That is just too make the item your not making additional to build a business or pay for the light your using to crochet by ext.

And then there is what people are willing to pay. I searched Etsy and it looks like crochet blankets and the like are going from between $15 and several thousand. More research would be needed to see what price they are selling at though. How much would you be willing to pay if someone else made the item and you were looking for a baby shower gift?


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

What you could do is to go Etsy and run some searches. Be creative -- afghan quilts, crocheted quilts, quilt blankets, baby afghans, etc -- and see what is for sale. When you find things you like and that you might want to make, visit that shop. See what else they are offering for sale and then check the sold listings. You will be surprised. I have seen a few things I thought for sure would be selling like hotcakes and was surprised to see none or just a few in their sold listings, and vice versa. This will also give you a good idea of what prices the market will bear. 

I have a list of shops I follow for things I like and also to see what sells. 

Also as far as yarn prices, I keep an eye on Joann Fabrics and order as much as I can afford when they have sales on yarns I like to use and I also make sure I get free shipping. It's 125 miles to a Walmart for me and 150 to a Joann or Michaels, so I order a lot online, and when I do get off the rock, I check the ads online and try to visit the stores having sales on yarn or fabric. 

Since I am usually housebound in the summer, don't do well in heat, I may knit and crochet up a storm in the AC and open a shop in the fall. We'll see, but I am trying to follow items similar to what I am interested in and go from there.


----------



## MJDC (Mar 26, 2013)

Newborn baby layettes-a tiny sweater and one of the new baby caps (make yours uniquely adorable-check for styles online) would sell well in a lot of places I think-try making them with wonderful soft high quality yarns. Maybe tie off and/or trim with beautiful silk ribbons(. . .I would pay more for something special. (I'm a new grandma-your target audience and I know the stuff I've been buying!). 

These would use a minimal amount of the expensive yarn and are fairly simple(for most who do these things) to make. The blankets just make me feel guilty-they seem simple like I should be able to do it myself, but the sweaters and hats-a whole other skill set that I don't have! (I am not interested in doing those things anyway, but I don't feel guilty for not making things I don't know HOW to make-the plain things I could manage though).


----------

